# Creating folders



## Snydley

Can you create folders and move any recordings into them? Before I got the Hopper/Joey system I had a 722k and a 622 and created folders on them and moved my music recordings into a music folder. Also a his and a her folder so that if I watched a show that we both liked I could move it into her folder for later. It was great to organize things that way. I can't find any way to do that with this new system. Am I missing something?


----------



## James Long

Snydley said:


> Can you create folders and move any recordings into them? Before I got the Hopper/Joey system I had a 722k and a 622 and created folders on them and moved my music recordings into a music folder. Also a his and a her folder so that if I watched a show that we both liked I could move it into her folder for later. It was great to organize things that way. I can't find any way to do that with this new system. Am I missing something?


You should be able to ---
Press the DVR button to show "My Recordings"
Press the green button and choose "My Folders"
Find the shows you want to move (most likely in the "No Folder" folder)
Press the blue button to "Edit All"
Select the progams you want to move to a folder - a checkmark will appear on the selected programs
Press the green button for Edit Actions
Choose "Move to Folder"
If your folder does not exist yet, choose "Create New Folder", select and type a name.

You can also set your timers up to place programming in a folder as it records. This includes Primetime Any Time programming.


----------



## jgcecg

I noticed when looking at the Hopper daily schedule I noticed that some of my shows are crossed out in timers are and it says that it is a prime time event. So my question is does that mean that when the 8 day prime time maximum limit to keep a show is up that my timer show will be deleted even though I have it set up in timers?

Do I need to disable Prime Time to keep shows more than 8 days?

Where are the shows that are both in prime time AND in timers kept?
In my 1 TB partition or in the Dish 1 TB partition?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Until their 8 days are up, the show is kept on the Primetime side; if you don't delete it before then it gets moved to the other side.


----------



## Snydley

Thanks James, it worked like a charm!!


----------



## tcatdbs

I don't have a Hopper yet, but will. Does this (folders) work for EHD programs too?



James Long said:


> You should be able to ---
> Press the DVR button to show "My Recordings"
> Press the green button and choose "My Folders"
> Find the shows you want to move (most likely in the "No Folder" folder)
> Press the blue button to "Edit All"
> Select the progams you want to move to a folder - a checkmark will appear on the selected programs
> Press the green button for Edit Actions
> Choose "Move to Folder"
> If your folder does not exist yet, choose "Create New Folder", select and type a name.
> 
> You can also set your timers up to place programming in a folder as it records. This includes Primetime Any Time programming.


----------



## James Long

I don't have EHD ... hopefully someone with one will test for you.


----------

